# A fruiting ground plant that grows all over my yard



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I wrote about the plant, with pictures, on my blog, here.

My cows eat it (though not 'til they're pretty hungry - it's not a favorite food), and I'd love to find out if it's safe for people to eat.

Thanks!


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Soda Apple's??

















tropical soda apple, Solanum viarum (Solanales: Solanaceae)


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Tinga - I'm sure that's it! Looking over the info, it seems the hogs might like the fruit, but other than that it's a pest. 

I appreciate the help!


----------

